# First time Venison Summer Sausage (advice?)



## bluebombersfan (Dec 28, 2012)

For my first time making summer sausage I thought I would go with Rytek's recipe as most the stuff I have made of has been pretty good.  I didn't get any action pictures along but here are a few that I did get after it was smoked.  I mixed and rest for two days but then found it VERY stiff to stuff but I wanted to follow the recipe for the first time and see how it was.  Here it is after smoking.  Just bringing the temp down. 













020 (2).JPG



__ bluebombersfan
__ Dec 28, 2012


















057.JPG



__ bluebombersfan
__ Dec 28, 2012






Here is 1 of the 3 that the recipe made.













058.JPG



__ bluebombersfan
__ Dec 28, 2012






Here is the first slice.  I hate to say it but I really don't care much for the taste?!?!?! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   I guess I was hoping for a little more of a salami taste but it just seems to be missing something??!?!?!?!  Oh well ya win some ya lose some I guess.  Only things that ticks me is I was going to try the Cabela's kit but opted for Ryteks instead.  Maybe someone else that reads this will post a version of there own that I could try, I do have plenty of venison left................
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Also anyone else that makes summer sausage do you usually mix and rest the meat for a few days then stuff?  Could you mix, stuff and rest so its not so hard to stuff the meat???

Thanks for looking!

Brian

Edit:  I also thought the fat content was a little low, The recipe called for reg trim but I think it could have used a bit more pork fat.


----------



## bluebombersfan (Dec 30, 2012)

Stayhot said:


> I have made venison summer sausage a bunch of tmes and I ALWAYS mix and stuff right away then let them sit in the fridge to cure. Use your largest horn and fill the casings and twist them as you go to pack the meat inside tight. All of the pre-mixed seasonings I have tried over the years just don't have a great taste as they are pretty bland. Below is a really well put together how to guide you might want to read over.
> 
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/...ummer-sausage-with-complete-recipe-and-how-to


Thanks a lot for the post!!!  I will try out your recipe!!!

Brian


----------



## hillbillywilly (Dec 31, 2012)

I keep trying different recipes.  Got a set in the smoker now.... will try any new recipes.  good luck and that sausage looked really good BlueBombersfan

here's mine right now. Cheddar in now. jalapeno and cheddar in next.

View media item 189046


----------



## gersus (Dec 31, 2012)

I too mix and stuff promptly. Even then sometimes I'll add a little ice water if the mix is really thick and I'm stuffing small casings. 

There are quite a few recipes on the board here. I recently tried several of SausageMaker's mixes and didn't care for any of them really. I like my own recipe best. It's on the board here somewhere.


----------



## bluebombersfan (Dec 31, 2012)

gersus said:


> I too mix and stuff promptly. Even then sometimes I'll add a little ice water if the mix is really thick and I'm stuffing small casings.
> 
> There are quite a few recipes on the board here. I recently tried several of SausageMaker's mixes and didn't care for any of them really. I like my own recipe best. It's on the board here somewhere.


thanks!!  I'll look around for it!!

Brian


----------



## gersus (Jan 1, 2013)

Hey, I made up a batch of sausage last weekend. I made a couple slight changes and it came out better than ever! Here it is:
This is for 15lb batch. 10lb deer, 5lb pork. 
Grind meat thru 1/4" or similar plate, then grind again thru 1/8" plate. 
Dice 9 jalapeño peppers
1lb block of cheddar cheese cut up into whatever size pieces. (I use regular cheese for this recipe and not hi temp) 
2 tbsp mustard seed
2 tbsp garlic powder
1 tbsp Penzeys chipotle powder. ( Penzeys is good stuff, IMO)
4 tbsp brown sugar
TenderQuick as recommended on bag. 1/2 oz per pound of meat. 

Mix it all together, stuff promptly, let it sit in fridge overnight. 
I start out smoking the sausage at about 130 for a couple hours then bring it up to 150, then to 170-180. Don't exceed 180 if you can help it. Pull when meat reaches IT of 152 and place in ice bath. 
Don't even bother tasting till its been out ofthe smoker for 24 hours or more. 
Good stuff!


----------



## bluebombersfan (Jan 2, 2013)

gersus said:


> Hey, I made up a batch of sausage last weekend. I made a couple slight changes and it came out better than ever! Here it is:
> This is for 15lb batch. 10lb deer, 5lb pork.
> Grind meat thru 1/4" or similar plate, then grind again thru 1/8" plate.
> Dice 9 jalapeño peppers
> ...


thanks i'll give it a try!!


----------



## jbssmokedmeats (Jan 2, 2013)

I'm on my phone now, but I posted a jalapeno cheese reciepe if you search my post I posted it in sausage forum


----------



## diesel (Jan 5, 2013)

Here is the link to the first batch I did.  It was great.  I have also use High Mt products and have been happy with them also.

The recipe I used is linked in this thread.  

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/131737/jalapeno-and-chipotle-venison-summer-sausage-qview

hope it helps.

Aaron.


----------



## bluebombersfan (Jan 15, 2013)

Diesel said:


> Here is the link to the first batch I did.  It was great.  I have also use High Mt products and have been happy with them also.
> 
> The recipe I used is linked in this thread.
> 
> ...


Thanks a bunch I have plenty of recipes to try out now!!


----------

